# Watering indoor plants while on holiday



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

I will be away for three weeks in July and no-one will have access to my apartment. 

Is there a watering system for indoor plants that I can buy so that the plants survive? 

Many thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There are some watering globes/bulbes, I've never used them but my friends have. I believe they bought them at the gardening centre on SZR


----------



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Another option is to put a little water in the bath and place all plants in it.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Turn the AC down as far as it will go and put a really big bit of ice in each pot!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Stellen said:


> I will be away for three weeks in July and no-one will have access to my apartment.
> 
> Is there a watering system for indoor plants that I can buy so that the plants survive?
> 
> Many thanks.


There is a very simple, cost free system that works really well. I have used it many times with great results (better than when I am home and I tend to overwater! )
Take an empty bottle of water (plastic works best), fill it up and put a cotton wool ball at the top. Depending on the plant you might use a small bottle or a 1.5lt bottle. 
Turn the bottle upside down and push it into the earth so that it stays up with its own weight. The cotton wool you used was to stop the water from draining into the earth all at once so if you did it right the effect will be a slow "drip"like effect.

No need to switch off the a/c (and in this heat I certainly wouldnt recommend it!). All you need to do is do it 24 hours before you go so that you can check that the "drip" is ok and the water isnt draining too quickly.

If you also put a few drops of liquid fertiliser your plants will be looking better than ever by the time you come back!!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------

